# Exotic Breeds: Short Faced Budapests, German Owls, Old German Croppers,



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a few exotic breeds that I want to find good homes for. If you can guarantee me they won't be culled or treated inhumanely I am willing to let them go for very little. As you can imagine, none of these birds were cheap. The baby German Owl is a Silver Dunn with 9 flights on each wing if I can remember correctly. The parents aren't available. The Old German Croppers act like a pair but no eggs and it's been well over a year. The Budapests are hard to tell gender-wise, both act like females. Not 100% sure I'm ready to give up the Croppers, the German Owl is 100% up for grabs. Please reach out to me with what setup you have / your intentions.

Thanks
Eric

https://imgur.com/a/DbcLN


----------



## LennBird (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi, is the young German Owl still up for adoption?


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

All birds have been rehomed. Sorry for not updating this sooner.

Thanks,
Eric


----------

